# The Rock and Fountain Hotel - Clydach, Abergavenny



## HIGHHEELS3011 (Jan 13, 2011)

Couldnt really find much history on this, well none that is worth reading anyway.

From what I know it is a hotel based in Clydach, Abergavenny not sure when it opened but it has been closed a few years now. Found some documents in the place saying they have relocated to the drum and monkey pub which is just up the road. There were about 6 or 7 rooms upstairs then the usual bar and sitting area downstairs.

The place has been trashed unfortunately and set on fire upstairs, it isnt bad really just one of the room dont have a floor the rest are fine.

It was late at night so excuse some of the dark pictures.

Dont think i've seen this one on here, let me know what you think




DSCF0206 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0205 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0210 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0209 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0208 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr

This is the room upstairs that has been on fire so there is no floor!






[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/valleys/5352210513/]


DSCF0244 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0243 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr




[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/valleys/5352203391/]


DSCF0241 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr

This is the shower in the master room, its obviously caught on fire. Juust thought id let you know incase you couldnt work out what it was!




DSCF0240 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0230 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0239 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0237 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0235 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0234 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0232 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0231 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0228 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0227 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr

This is another shower that looked new, hardly used, not burnt anyway! Couldnt get any closer as there was a massive hole in the floor




DSCF0225 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0224 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0223 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0222 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0221 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0220 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0219 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr



DSCF0218 by valleys(vallcom2006), on Flickr


----------



## borntobemild (Jan 13, 2011)

I cycled past this place in the summer. Not surprised it's closed as it's a bit off the beaten track. Is it the same place as has all those old signs on the wall?


----------



## swanseamale47 (Jan 13, 2011)

Blimey I can remember having a pint in there years back, doesn't seem to have changed much... well apart from the fire.
Good explore and pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cuboard (Jan 13, 2011)

nice find mate, rate the shower pics!


----------

